# Weh di nga



## toms560

Hello,
 A girl wrote this "Weh di nga", i would like to know the meaning... i was just telling her i know the meaning of palalab ko. She asked me why i know that. I told her a girl told me that before and that i had asked her the meaning. After this said "Weh di nga". We get along well, she just told it's an expression but didn't told me the meaning.

Thanks.


----------



## mataripis

it means " It is'nt"   the sound weh is just an expression.


----------



## jenny_lo

Based on the situation given, it seems like the girl was jokingly doubting at your statement toms560. With this, the Filipino expression "Weh" can mean, "Really?" in English. And so, "Weh di nga" can mean "Really? Is it true?"


----------



## Inglip

It is just a doubtful, surprised expression. Something like, although not literal:

No way!
Really??!?
Oh my god, seriously??


----------



## toms560

ok, thanks for your responses.
Take care all


----------



## hebe_o17

Just want to share, 'weh' is used as an expression actually to joke that he/she is being skeptical about what you have said. So 'weh, di nga?' in english means 'Oh really?'

I know this reply is too late but I hope it could help)


----------

